

Free Minimal Resume PSD Template - tomaslau
http://despreneur.com/free-minimal-resume-psd-template/

======
NirDremer
The template looks nice but having it in PSD means it can practically used
only as printed copy. Translating it to a doc (any format that can be exported
to PDF) or html/css would be much more valuable.

still, good job.

~~~
willimholte
PSD > PDF is easier than DOC > PDF.

